# Help determine value vintage brass Akane



## scaldedtodeath (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello to you all, I am here hoping for a little help coming up with a value for an engine i have. I cant seem to find much info, hopefully this means it's rare. It is an HO brass Akane S.P. 4-8-8-2 cab forward with tender in original box. some paint chips, see pics. I am looking for a ball park value, I may put it on ebay and would like to know anyones opinion of a fair reserve price. I mean is this a 1 - 2 hundred dollar item? 1-2 thousand? 5-10 thous? Any info would be much appreciated. Or maybe you would like to own it? does it compare with something like this - http://www.brasstrains.com/Classic/...d-Built-Tenshodo-SP-4-8-8-2-AC-12-Cab-Forward


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well from what i have seen brass engines sell for on Ebay I would say anywhere from 200 to 300 if it runs and 100 to 200 if it doesn't or barely at all. This is just my guess at there value yours could be worth less or more.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Akane (pronounced AH-kah-nay) locos were imported in the 50s and 60s. The detail on them is not near the level offered now and so would only be of interest to the more refined collector of old brass. I'll refrain from offering an estimate as the market is out of my league right now.


----------



## scaldedtodeath (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, anyone know about what year this is from, here is a pic of the box and the label


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that the box for the loco in the pics in Post #1? Same thing, right???


----------



## scaldedtodeath (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, thats the original box i'd say, thought it may help determine year


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Scroll down on this link ... you'll see a similar (identical?) Akane listed as circa 1960 ...

http://hosteamcentral.com/Gallery.html


----------

